# Dennis newman, fantastic bodybuilder!



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Ive put this in the general section rather than the show section because i think it will get more views.

I guess its kind of related to the 'do muscles attract women' zillion page thread that is lingering around here somewhere aswell.

This is ifbb pro dennis newman back in the 90's, he turned pro in 94 (i think). The reason im posting this up is because i dont see many appreciation threads or much about dennis at all.

Unfortunately he developed leukemia (sp) and his pro career never took off, but he was being touted as the next best pro.

I think that there are very few bodybuilders who can sum up bodybuilding, guys like dorian, arnold, ronnie, haney of course...then theres guys like reg park, steve reeves, bob paris...but id say that dennis newman sums up the whole golden boy look in my opinion. He looked like superman (no not the film superman or the series superman, i mean the real superman from the comics!!!).

5ft 10-11 and 240-245 lbs. Totally in awe.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

awesome physique


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

thats a great physique aye , like the old school/ golden days look aye


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Fantastic physique


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

great physique. Unfortunate that he was prevented from going further due to the leukimea.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Was bigger than Cutler in his day. Shame it didn't happen. Now you've got me thinking about Paul DeMayo...


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Excellent physique.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Dennis Newman Posing 1994 USA


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Superb...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Always loved his physique. Today's mass monsters might have their place, but there was something about the guys 15 years ago that managed to combine mass and aesthetics.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

He really looks the cats whiskers in that youtube link - awesome.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Fantastic physique .. I much prefer the guys from those days than the physiques of today. Berry DeMey was my favourite.


----------



## punkfloyd (Dec 26, 2007)

Agreed, Dennis Newman had an amazing physique, like a more advanced version of Bob Paris. Great symmetry, asthetic and loads of mass.

Apparently he is making a comeback! See attached.....


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

He looks great. On the subject on great physiques, there is a picture of Lou Ferrigno in the hall of fame section of Arnie's encyclopaedia. Brilliant physique in that one.


----------



## Titan43 (Nov 29, 2005)

Dennis Newman came to London in the early '90's when he was Junior Mr USA, and unknown over here, to star in the LAMPS Capital City Show which was then held at the Camden Centre opposite Kings Cross. He did a great routine and was a popular choice. I still treasure the show poster, and I may have a copy of the video of the show buried away somewhere. I kept in touch with Dennis for a while but then he fell ill and sort of dropped off the scene. I still know people who know him. He is a very nice guy.

Andy

LAMPS THEATRE COMPANY

TITAN 43


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I have to say ive never heard or seen Dennis Newman before but looking at that picture. Wow! great physique


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

For a man who was seriously ill a few years ago, he looks amazing now.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i seem to remember him still training on through his illness

i remember pics of him wearing a bandana lloking ripped to shreads


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Great symmetry. And narrow waist, reminds you of the physiques of days gone by and how mass has taken over almost completely.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

One of my all time favourite physiques that inspire me. Awesome


----------



## Brawlerboy (Jul 8, 2009)

I've got a copy of Bodypower magazine from the 1990s that has him as a cover model etc. Never forgotten the name or the physique - awesome!


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Awesome physique


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Awesome physique in the OP.

Something I aspire to be like.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

sxbarnes said:


> Was bigger than Cutler in his day. Shame it didn't happen. Now you've got me thinking about Paul DeMayo...


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: cutler competes up to 270 at 5'9'',i'd say cutler out sizes him a touch lol

Now DeMayo,there was a beast,he was one of my favourite guys,died of a drugs OD,i think it was his mother who found him or something.


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

I am gonna go against the grain here and say I was never inspired by his physique really.

He was coming up at the same time as Craig Titus, and I never rated him much either.

Not that Dennis has a bad physique, on the contrary, it just doesn't do anything for me inspiration wise.

Facially, he looks like my freind Mark Windle (or Mark looks like him, whichever way round you wanna put it) some of you guys might have heard of him. He was quite succesfull on the NABBA scene in the mid nineties. Mark runs a gym in Sheffield I used to train at.

Paul "Quadzilla" DeMayo on the other hand was a monster imo and definatley someone I aspired to look like.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Great physique

Looks like Kevin Levrone's brother!


----------



## bigjers (Sep 15, 2008)

Great bodybuilder.


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

Lol, nice Photoshop!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

He was very aesthetically but he didn't have much 'pop' when he posed. Bit similar (but bigger, obviously!) to Bob Paris in that respect. God I miss the 90's  Man, I'm getting old.


----------



## liang7079 (Apr 17, 2009)

One of my favorites, still looking well


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah, Dennis Newman was awesome.

I've been looking recently at a lot of mags I've still got from the late 80's and early 90's and there were some great physiques around then. I think a couple of months back Flex had a pic of Troy Zuccolotto from when he won the NPC Nationals. Just quality!

Thing I notice from then to now is how many guys now have bigger arms than their shoulders! WTF? I'm sure it's just down to modern supplements eh? :whistling:

Of course there were mass monsters like Vic Richards around but how good was it when you had Labrada, Gaspari, Paris? I fear those days are never to be repeated.

Yes, guys are bigger now but in my mind the sport hasn't really progressed, just become more extreme.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Great physique. Heres a video of a profile of Dennis Newman, in his young years to after his battle with leukemia, quite interesting:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I saw him at the 96 Mr O... not competing but he did run down the aisle and jump up on stage to throw a few poses... not well appreciated at the time by the other competitors I think... (that move that is not him in general)...


----------

